
Ask HN: Is there an open source curriculum for for a mathematics degree? - wittenator
The Open Source Society University is basically a GitHub repo which has all the components of a traditional CS major with resources in one place. Does somebody know of something similar for a mathematics degree?
======
z0k
There's a fairly detailed curriculum here (three parts)
[https://www.quantstart.com/articles/How-to-Learn-Advanced-
Ma...](https://www.quantstart.com/articles/How-to-Learn-Advanced-Mathematics-
Without-Heading-to-University-Part-1)

------
rajacombinator
Most colleges have open source course websites where you can just go and read
the syllabus etc. Not “all in one place” but pretty good resource.

------
diffeomorphism
Not including all the resources, but in my experience many (German)
universities tend to have very comprehensive examination rules which list all
offered courses with brief rough lists of topics covered. For these the
standard references are various textbooks, though almost none are ebooks and
even fewer are freely available (scripts sometimes are).

------
aphextron
The hard part about learning math is not finding course material. Three or
four textbooks can cover the entirety of undergraduate mathematics. The real
challenge is in the discipline, focus, practice, and repetition of doing
problems over and over and over again. It can be almost impossible to force
yourself through this, and it's really easy to start glossing over things you
_think_ you understand. The only real way to learn math (short of possessing
genius level autodidacism) is in a classroom setting, with a teacher and
peers, receiving constant feedback and assessment. I would strongly suggest
you check out the local university or community college if you have a serious
desire to learn.

------
RevenantHacker
I don't know of any degree granting programs but if you want math training all
the way through a college level try Kahn Academy at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/#/math](https://www.khanacademy.org/#/math). Hope
that helps a bit.

~~~
liamcardenas
This goes through lower division college-level math, but nothing higher than
that.

------
mooreds
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/find-by-
topic/#cat=mathematics](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/find-by-
topic/#cat=mathematics) is where I'd start.

------
lumberjack
Most universities have their syllabus freely available on their websites. For
example here is the one from Cambridge University:
[https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/study/](https://www.dpmms.cam.ac.uk/study/)

------
hsikka
Related discussion following a similar question I asked:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18939913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18939913)

------
nairboon
Check the Oxford undergrad math course:
[https://courses.maths.ox.ac.uk/overview/undergraduate](https://courses.maths.ox.ac.uk/overview/undergraduate)

------
yura
Have a look at this:
[https://hbpms.blogspot.com/](https://hbpms.blogspot.com/)

